# Police lights



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Where is the cheapest place to buy police light? I'm looking for some surface/grille lights. I've been looking on extremetacticaldynamics and just wondering if their are any cheaper.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Got mine from eBay. Took a bit of time to get them from china but cheap enough.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

There's a couple of sellers state side I put a set of red white and blue together for a buddy for under $40 that came with the controller too. Each light had 3 leds in it so a total of 27 leds pretty dang bright.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Here r mine. eBay 2 LEDs per pod with 8 pods. 4 blue 4 red with 5 light modes


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Litenyaup said:


> Here r mine. eBay 2 LEDs per pod with 8 pods. 4 blue 4 red
> 
> Brute force strobe lights - YouTube


You mind posting up what exactly you have. I like it


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I really like that setup man. X2 on your full setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> You mind posting up what exactly you have. I like it
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I looked for the auction on my eBay and couldn't find it, it was deleted. I know they were sent from China. If you just keep your eyes out and check eBay you should come across them that's how I did it


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

bruteman19 said:


> I really like that setup man. X2 on your full setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I get a lot of compliments on my bike. I'm kinda anal about it....very meticulous always cleaned before I out it away and fluids changed every few rides.


----------

